# TMZ: Reby Sky WHIPS Matt Hardy's ass



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Jesus christ, what a week we have had for wrestling.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

It was really only a matter of time....Too bad, should never lay a hand on a woman (let alone apparently beat the crap out of each other).


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Another GOAT mugshot from Hardy.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Why is this being reported so late?

But :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Matt's stayed pretty active on Twitter and Reby too, I think. No mention of this anywhere. They seemed to be declaring their love for each other in practically every tweet earlier.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

LIVE FOR THE MOMENT


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Hahaha she must of busted him up a few times. If she started to hit him, good on him for giving her a smack back!

If its the other way round, then fuck him the woman beater.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Reby Sky tweeted 12 hours ago:

@MATTHARDYBRAND drops panties.

Yeah marital bliss is back I'd say.

Even then, another arrest for Hardy :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> *Former WWE champion Matt Hardy was arrested at a motel in Virginia earlier this month ... after allegedly getting into a fight with his wrestler wife ... TMZ Sports has learned.
> 
> Hardy has multiple scratch marks all over his face and Sky -- real name Rebecca Hardy -- appears to be sporting a fat lip, black eye and several small cuts on her face.
> 
> ...




:kobe :kobe :kobe


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Has the pro wrestling world lost it's damn mind?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

OHHHHHHHH YEAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!











...woo.



Matt definitely ain't gonna get that part-time contract he was supposedly hoping for.

Not like he had a chance in the first place but damn.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

They were made for each other.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Matt hardy v3.0


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

Fatt Hardy is the biggest fucking loser in the universe :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

jackswaggers said:


> Has the pro wrestling world lost it's damn mind?


It's all Batista's fault for wining the Rumble.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DrHorrible said:


> It's all Batista's fault for wining the Rumble.


He's cursed us all.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Damn. I'm really worried about Matt now. I mean, this could be exaggerated, but I hope he don't think in suicide like an option.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

How can any of you find this funny? Grow up you fucking immature children... Christ

They seemed so perfect for each other from the youtube videos I've seen so this is pretty sad.


----------



## Cognomen (Jun 5, 2008)

I guess Meth Hardy is back?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Damn. I'm really worried about Matt now. I mean, this could be exaggerated, but I hope he don't think in suicide like an option.


What made you come to the conclusion that he could contemplate suicide?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

They're back together since. Look up their twitter. Maybe they got into a fight but seems to be resolved now. I don't really buy the restraining order bit.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see what the rest of the week brings.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

What a failure :lmao


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Man this dude needs some serious help. This guy sure has fallen low. All we here is all the bad news about him. Why can't hardy brothers ever stay away from trouble? It's always something like this. Won't it be good time to start cleaning up your act Matt?*


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

Seems like Matt was the one getting a beating LOL.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Good God, and the angle with Adam Cole was getting good!!


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

They are still together and matt looks worse than his wife. Probably find they doing some wrestling fetish type sex and it ended because the police busted through the door. The restraining orders were probably to avoid jail time.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Somehow this is Batista's fault.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Man... I really used to be a fan of Matt. Hope he pulls himself together. Had he not of been such a fool he would have always had a place in WWE. He has no one to blame but himself unfortunately.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

What a twist of fate for Matt. 

She even whopped his ass:lmao


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah, domestic violence is funny guys. Geeze you fucking wrestling fans are sociopaths.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

> - TMZ has released the 911 call that was made when Matt Hardy and wife Reby Sky were arrested at a motel in Virginia earlier this month after fighting with each other. You can download it at this link.
> http://tmz.vo.llnwd.net/o28/newsdesk/tmz_audio/Hampton Inn.mp3
> 
> The hotel staffer told the operator, "A guest just came down here and said somebody's beating the hell out of his wife a girl or something."
> ...


What a bizarre situation.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Hardy vs Sky to mainevent WM 30 Book it Vince!


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

december_blue said:


> What a bizarre situation.


Maybe it's a work for ROH? :genius


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lmao Oh my...these fucking Hardy's.



> It's worth noting that the two have been posting normal pictures of themselves on Twitter since this happened. Hardy stood up to a fan on Twitter last night who threatened to *rape and murder Reby*.


wat.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Can't say I'm surprised, the man has been a wreck for well over a decade.

Shouldn't this be in other wrestling? :side:


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> wat.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Matt Hardy was WWE Champion 8-/?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> *Former WWE champion Matt Hardy*



:kobe


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Vintage Hatt Mardy!


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

I just hope that the other Hardy doesnt fuck up himself again.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Is it bad that I laugh everytime Matt gets arrested? His fucking mugshots are amazing :lmao


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

It's not my place to judge anyone but man they just got married. Furthermore, what could've possibly been the reason that whatever argument they had got so out of hand that they resorted to fisticuffs and a restraining order. I pray they clean themselves up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not surprised this happened but Matt Hardy's mugshots are becoming legendary. Got damn.
What are the odds that Matt fell off the wagon on NYE, got out of hand, an argument ensued, he put hands on Reby and Reby, not being the one to fuck with, got a few shots in making him look like Phil Spector?

For years, I kept saying that Matt Hardy is the brother with the legit issues, meaning mental.


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg (Oct 25, 2012)

All those grapes will mess you up.


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

Quoth the Raven said:


> :kobe :kobe :kobe


Made me laugh so hard :lmao


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Couple of real winners, those two.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Reby & Matt would be such a cute couple on Total Divas!!!


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Meth Hardy strikes again.. Ha ha ha ah, what a loser!


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

you kids do know its not uncommon for married couples to fight right? it always happens at some point or the other
now i know this was a step above verbal argument but if you think this doesn't happen amongst most other couples then i would seriously like to know where you guys bought your bubble and if it comes in purple


----------



## dmizzle26 (May 22, 2013)

damn Matt Hardy starting to make Jeff Hardy look like brother with more sense, its sad how these guys cant get their shit together was such good talents


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

I > U said:


>


fpalm



Matt_Yoda said:


> It's not my place to judge anyone but man they just got married. Furthermore, what could've possibly been the reason that whatever argument they had got so out of hand that they resorted to fisticuffs and a restraining order. I pray they clean themselves up.


*They are married? Wow now that sounds even worse. Now I'm really interested into what that argument was about.*


----------



## Maz121 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Ex-wwe wrestle Matt Hardy beats up wife*

http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2014/01/2...-assault-and-battery-reby-sky-mug-shots-brawl

Former wwe champion lol


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Ex-wwe wrestle Matt Hardy beats up wife*

Vince getting that mainstream exposure he's always craved today.

:vince$


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Ex-wwe wrestle Matt Hardy beats up wife*

Wow WWE is just getting a shit storm of mainstream media attention for all the wrong reasons this week. Even if Matt hasn't been with them for ages it still looks bad on them. Vince must be having a stressful week.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Ex-wwe wrestle Matt Hardy beats up wife*

:lmao

I love the shitstorm of bad press WWE is getting..


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Ex-wwe wrestle Matt Hardy beats up wife*

Holy shit, what the hell is going on with the WWE right now?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Matt Hardy just doesn't give a shit anymore.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Ex-wwe wrestle Matt Hardy beats up wife*

This is not surprising. She just wouldn't dress up as Lita for him so...

No :lol but domestic violence/wife beating *is *bad.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Real sad, what else does he have in life besides his Brother? Really thought that he had a great relationship with his wife, sucks to see those 2 mugshots and what happened.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Daaammnnn she whopped his ass. You don't want to mess with Becky. Becky will beat that ass. (Mooney)


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

*Matt Hardy and Reba Sky Arrested*



> Former WWE SuperStar Matt Hardy and wife Reby Sky were both arrested on January 1, 2014 after what some reports are calling an horrific fight at a hotel in Virginia. News of their arrest became available earlier today.
> 
> Mug shots of both show their faces scratched up and bloody with Sky appearing to have taken the brunt of the battle with a black eye, swollen lips and cuts on her face.
> 
> ...


http://www.examiner.com/article/matt-hardy-and-reby-sky-arrested-for-domestic-battery


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

Seriously? Remember the time where Matt Hardy was the more respectable of the Hardy Brothers. Very surprised by Reby Sky, like c'mon now.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

At this point if I roll my eyes any harder at this boy they'd pop out. Like, I'd tell him to get help but rehab kicked him out...


Coyotex said:


> you kids do know its not uncommon for married couples to fight right? it always happens at some point or the other
> now i know this was a step above verbal argument but if you think this doesn't happen amongst most other couples then i would seriously like to know where you guys bought your bubble and if it comes in purple


I'm putting this in bold because this is a genuinely important thing you really need to be aware of.

*If you think it is common and normal for married couples to get into fist fights you have a highly warped view of what a normal functioning relationship is.*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao

She bust dat ass!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Coyotex said:


> you kids do know its not uncommon for married couples to fight right? it always happens at some point or the other
> now i know this was a step above verbal argument but if you think this doesn't happen amongst most other couples then i would seriously like to know where you guys bought your bubble and if it comes in purple


My parents have been married 47 years, this March. And while they have had some verbal slobberknockers, never in their entire lives would they put hands on each other. This is not _normal_.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I'm not surprised this happened but Matt Hardy's mugshots are becoming legendary. Got damn.
> What are the odds that Matt fell off the wagon on NYE, got out of hand, an argument ensued, he put hands on Reby and Reby, not being the one to fuck with, got a few shots in making him look like Phil Spector?
> 
> *For years, I kept saying that Matt Hardy is the brother with the legit issues, meaning mental.*


And damn, were you ever right. Whoever thought that _Jeff_ would end up with the saner, stabler life of the two? Not me for sure, and I'm a fan of his.

Matt's got serious issues.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

First of all this is a very sad situation no doubt about it. Matt clearly has some issues that need to be worked out. I'm less familiar with Reby Sky.

That being said, people are saying that under no circumstances is it ok for a man to hit a woman. I respectfully disagree. While I don't advocate running around and abusing anyone (including men and women.) There are scenerios where hitting a woman is ok. For example a woman tries to break into your house and has your children held at gun point... yes it is perfectly fine to punch her in the face to save your family. Also another acceptable time to hit a woman is if the two of you are into S&M.

But back to the Matt Hardy issue. I don't know the details of the fight, I don't know who initiated it. Clearly Reby did some damage to Matt. If she initiated the physical violence and he is getting attacked it's understandable that he would fight back. If someone grabbed something and started swinging something at your head, you would do anything to get them to stop. 

Granted seeing how messed up Hardy has been I wouldn't be surprised if he initiated it, but I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

FUCK, man! 

I just met Matt a few weeks ago! He was cool as Hell, but Reby was acting like a prissy, little b*tch! Didn't greet us, rolled her eyes while we were talking to Version 1, and made it obvious she didn't want to be there with her body language. She didn't think I would catch it, but oh...I saw her. After they left, I looked at my friend and told her "They're not going to last."

I feel sorry for Matt. IMO I think he was depressed and settled down quick as a short term solution to make himself feel happy. Unfortunately, he chose the wrong woman.

I don't condone domestic abuse, but I'm not surprised to hear this.

- Vic


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is pathetic. Both of them need help.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DrHorrible said:


> It's all Batista's fault for wining the Rumble.


It's the butterfly effect.

Who would have ever thought that Matt would be the more fucked up of the two Hardy Bros.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Can't justify him hitting her but I'm not gonna treat Matt like he's some kind of evil monster because we don't know the full story.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

this is very sad, But not surprising, but it sounds like they might be patching things up. so we'll have to see what happens , do I smell another wrestling reality couple show???? Maybe!!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I find it crazy that this wasn't made known in public until nearly a month later after it happened. I blame it on the Beebz. All of his actions lately must have distracted TMZ and others from catching on to this. (no, i'm not being serious)

It is not normal and healthy for a married couple to hit each other no matter who started it. I hope that their marriage lasts but if they are already getting in to violent fights then I really wonder if it will last long. Even they they seemed to have "made up", whats changed from this happening again? Hopefully both are seeking help.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Love makes you do some strange things...


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

THANK GOD Lita got away from his dirty ass.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I feel bad for Matt but his mugshot is freaking hilarious :lmao The guy's a mess.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

After marriage too. fpalm Like just recently


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hardy went for a Twist of Fate and BECKY reversed it into an RKO/Diamond Cutter on the hotel table. Then she put on some heels and stomped Hardy's face in. Do not fuck with BECKY.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol at the title change


----------



## MrWrestlingVIII (Mar 10, 2013)

jackswaggers said:


> Has the pro wrestling world lost it's damn mind?


The wrestling world has always been crazy, it's just been a perfect storm of fuckery being reported.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

What the hell is going on around here?!

Wrestlers quitting, wrestlers smashing TV sets, and now wrestlers are getting ass whoop by their women?!






But seriously though, I really hope Matt Hardy got her to sign a prenuptial agreement because she gonna end up beating up his wallet too.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is sad all around. Matt seems like a nice guy.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

lolfatthardy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup, as I suspected, she questioned if he was sober and shit hit the fan.


> Matt Hardy's wife Reby Sky is standing by her husband after a violent incident between the couple at a Virginia hotel ... and doesn't want to end the marriage ... sources familiar with the situation tell TMZ Sports.
> 
> We broke the story ... both Reby and her ex-WWE superstar husband were arrested on Jan. 1 for assault and battery after attacking each other inside their hotel room.
> 
> ...


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Guess he's back on the crack.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

It always makes me sad to see people in unhealthy relationship decide to stay with the other person(s).


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I feel bad for laughing but Jesus. Look at that mugshot.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well she did defeat Jessicka Havok. Knew she had to be a tough bird. All this seems right.

Matt Hardy still > than plenty of other piles of crap out there in wrestling today.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_Not the least bit surprised this happened, Reby has always seem like a uptight bitch from her twitter rants thinking she's the best all around. As for Matt he probably had enough of her shit and she probably got in his face and thus the fight begins. One would hope they don't end up killing one another down the road if shit like this keeps occurring :no:_


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A$AP said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I feel bad for laughing but Jesus. Look at that mugshot.


Same here. :lol

It looks like he lost a first-blood match or something.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Some months into the marriage and they're already beating each others ass.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't like getting on a high horse or anything but why is it funny that any of these people got beat up? Reby Sky beating Matt's ass is just as bad as him beating her up. Assault is assault and it isn't funny if a guy gets beat up and is just as bad as a girl getting beat up.

From the article above it seems like Matt may be abusing drugs which is a shame since his career seemed to be doing well recently with his ROH run and the fact he flipped out and seemingly attacked his wife might mean he needs an extended rehab. Reby was definitely in the right for defending herself if that's how it went down.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

brandiexoxo said:


> THANK GOD Lita got away from his dirty ass.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes No doubt, I do hope Matt does get the help he needs tho.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

matt hardy will not stop!!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Well in order for them to still be together Matt must have done some major convincing and major promising to get help with his habits, assuming the recent news is accurate. The whole thing is just sad to see really. I really do hope that Matt gets himself together and doesn't fall back down again... Like he seems to have done at least twice now since leaving WWE.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sometimes a bitch just needs punched... I have no problem with that


... and in this case Matt was the bitch.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

This week on COPS....


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm very disappointed in Matt if that TMZ update is right. :frustrate

- Vic


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm sure Matt Hardy didn't want to hit Reby back knowing he could hurt her for real. However that's what happens when you piss off your wife, he's lucky she's still with him


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Matt that isn't a tornado your slapping it's your wife.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Stronger than death, but gets jobbed out by his old lady. Goddamn it Matthew, you were finally getting your shit together and now you go and do this silliness. :StephenA


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Drew McIntyre and Matt Hardy should be a tag team now


----------

